
Ask HN: In what ways is ambivalence about being in business a strength? - proteon
&quot;Craiglist is ambivalent about being a business. This is both a strength and a weakness. If you focus on the areas where it&#x27;s a weakness, you may find there are better ways to solve some of the problems Craigslist solves.&quot; - Paul Graham<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;old.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ideas.html
======
nostrademons
You tend to focus on your users rather than on making money, which,
paradoxically, often makes it easier to make money. Also, you're free to make
decisions that may be long-term good for your users and the ecosystem but cost
you in the bottom line.

